# Is there a new smoking area in Dublin airport?



## suzywong (19 Aug 2009)

Hi, 

I am a smoker travelling to New York on Monday (long flight!) and heard there is a new Garden Terrace bar at dublin airport en route to Piers A and D. Part of the new area is 'outside' (on the roof). Has anyone been in it, and if so, can you smoke there? (It would be good to know if there was somewhere for a cig after security). I have emailed the airport to ask but not received a reply (as yet). 

Any info greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (19 Aug 2009)

suzywong said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a smoker travelling to New York on Monday (long flight!) and heard there is a new Garden Terrace bar at dublin airport en route to Piers A and D. Part of the new area is 'outside' (on the roof). Has anyone been in it, and if so, can you smoke there? (It would be good to know if there was somewhere for a cig after security). I have emailed the airport to ask but not received a reply (as yet).
> 
> Any info greatly appreciated!


 
I beleive there is, my ate owns the bar in question and was telling me about it a while ago.....i don't smoke so didn't listen very well


----------



## suzywong (19 Aug 2009)

Thanks Ron,

Now I just need to find out if it's open at 10AM!

Thanks a million.


----------



## suzywong (20 Aug 2009)

For any interested parties (and there must be some!) I received an email from Dublin airport confirming that the new bar has a smoking area and that it opens at 6AM.  At last, a small concession to the addicts among us!


----------



## Caveat (20 Aug 2009)

Good news - where is it - was your original description accurate?


----------



## suzywong (20 Aug 2009)

Caveat
As I understand it, you pass it on the way to Piers A and D and there is a lift up to it.  Mr suzywong spotted the signs for it on monday on his way to his boarding gate.  If you go on the airport's website, it shows the new Garden Terrace bar on a map of "The loop" (the shopping area). The really good thing about this is that it's past security, so you can take things a bit more leisurely!


----------



## walsh101 (20 Aug 2009)

You've made my day, going on a flight soon and was dreading the long wait after check-in plus the four hour flight without a ciggie. So I'm one happy camper !!!


----------



## suzywong (20 Aug 2009)

Yeah, it made my day too. Going on Monday and MUCH more relaxed now!  That's why I'm spreading the news.  A little bit of comfort for smokers in an increasingly hostile world....


----------



## suzywong (20 Aug 2009)

Actually, this is the email I got from the airport. On the off-chance that anyone finds that it is not open when they get there, don't blame me!




> Thank you for your e-mail. The Garden Terrace Bar is open and has a smoking area. They have no number as of it to contact them, however they are open by 6 am every day.
> Should you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact us.


----------



## Elitist (20 Aug 2009)

find mcdonalds and it is opposite that


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Aug 2009)

You'll find me there this Thursday. Thanks for sharing the good news


----------



## TheShark (22 Aug 2009)

Yes , saw it last week , after security turn right and keep walking towards Pier D , you will come to a new shopping area and the lift up to it is there , as poster says - opposite Big Macs.


----------



## SOM42 (22 Aug 2009)

It's opposite Burger King for the information of all, upstairs in the new shopping area towards Pier A/D.  Its quite close to all gates and no more than 15 minutes from any Gate. (MacDonalds is landside not airside)


----------



## TheShark (23 Aug 2009)

I stand corrected there SOM42 ,yes it is opposite Burger King.


----------



## TheShark (29 Aug 2009)

nseventeen said:


> To all who partake of this facility,
> Please do not sit beside me on the plane. Or you can always change your cloths, but sadly not you breath.


Bit touchy there nseventeen


----------



## suzywong (29 Aug 2009)

Hi all,
An update from OP. Just back fron NY (and had a great time)! The terrace is a great place, open early and fairly close to all gates as far as I could see. When Diarmud Gavin has finished with his design (which includes heating) no doubt it will be even better - thinking of smokers in the winter!  

In response to the latest (IMHO off-topic poster), you don't have to be a smoker to have bad breath or smelly clothes (and indeed, it doesn't naturally follow).  I don't think I'd like to be sitting beside any such intolerant, self-righteous, person on a long-haul flight.  

Well done Dublin airport!


----------



## so-crates (30 Aug 2009)

suzywong said:


> Hi all,
> In response to the latest (IMHO off-topic poster), you don't have to be a smoker to have bad breath or smelly clothes (and indeed, it doesn't naturally follow). I don't think I'd like to be sitting beside any such intolerant, self-righteous, person on a long-haul flight.


 
As a non-smoker suzywong, I would have to categorically disagree with you on the aside that it does not naturally follow that you get a smell on your clothes or breath if you smoke. EVERY smoker smells, particularly after they have had a cigarette. You simply do not notice the fug that you carry with you when you do smoke. Having said that, I think I can live with it better than nseventeen, I will just spend the first few minutes silently wrinkling my nose and wishing you didn't smoke. Same as when a smoker sits beside me on a train or a bus. Thankfully the natural delay between you consuming your cig and you boarding the plane will have dissapated the worst of it.


----------



## peteb (30 Aug 2009)

nseventeen, i bet you're just a holier than thou ex-smoker! Afraid to end up back on them!


----------



## suzywong (30 Aug 2009)

You could be on to something there peteb! 

I have to say that I'm surprised that this thread has been hijacked by zealot non-smokers. Indeed, I'm amused by the fact that people like nseventeen are so interested in this thread that they are actually following it!  The level of intolerance in evidence here is staggering, considering that we are talking about a little outside area in the airport that smokers can use that does not impact in any way on non-smokers.  As far as "decent people" like nseventeen are concerned, I think this is probably the misnomer of the century.  The term I would use - with accuracy in mind - is "fascist".


----------



## suzywong (30 Aug 2009)

Okay nseventeen,

Truce called.  And I am very sorry for the loss of your loved ones.


----------



## Catseyes (1 Sep 2009)

This has cheered me up no end.... An addict lol


----------



## bren1916 (1 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the info on the smoking area lads.... as for the article attacking smokers.... am I wrong in assuming this forum is about answering Q's and receiving helpful advice to same Q's rather than being vilified for asking or replying to those questions?

BTW I'm an ex-smoker who has also had a parent & sister succumb to Cancer but I have absolutely no problem with other people smoking..


----------



## 4th estate (5 Sep 2009)

Whether you are a smoker or not, I think this is a very civilised idea. Air travel is very stressful at the best of times, and think of when there are delays. It must be awful for smokers. 

They do not want to pollute everyone else. It is just something they do. Leave them alone for God's sake and let them freeze on the garden terrace. Obviously DA had some stressed out smokers, or they have bloody common sense! Non smokers can stay inside in the heat and enjoy that, I'm sure the smokers would not like to be within a million miles of the holy Joes anyway.


----------



## 4th estate (5 Sep 2009)

BTW if this Garden Terrace serves food, drink, tea and coffee and the like, I bet it will be a HUGE money spinner for DA. Wait and see.


----------



## divadsnilloc (6 Sep 2009)

Had a couple of fags in this new bar last Sunday, beside somebody who hadn't bothered to have a wash. Guess who's offensive odour lasted the longest? Thankkfully, this person wasn't sitting beside me for my 2 hour flight.


----------

